# Köderfischen im Winter



## KingHenry (25. November 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage nämlich wie schafft ihr es im Winter köderfische fürs Zanderangeln zu fangen ich krieg einfach keine mehr gefabgen obwohl ich an einer sehr guten stelle bin wo ich sonst nur fange was für köder benutzt ihr welche montage und wie weit raus fischt ihr (Entfernung ungefähr). danke im voraus|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Hallo!
Da die Kleinfisch Schwärme jetz beginnen sich aufzulösen und in tieferes Wasser ziehen,solltest du dir an deinem Gewässer eine tiefe Stelle suchen.An meinem Gewässer klappt das eigentlich ganz gut(Nrw Kanäle).
Du musst natürlich etwas Zeit mitbringen.
Meine Methode: 7m Bolorute 0.12 Schnur 1-2g Pose 0.8 Vorfach 20er -22er Haken
Futter: 1kg Rotauge Kanal 1 Pack Freezed Heemp 1 Pack Black Devil 500g Paniermehl 1 Dose Feezed Heemp Körner reicht für gut 3-4 Stunden Angeln.
Köder : Eine Made oder 2 Pinkis ca 1cm über Grund (genau loten)
Positiver Nebenefekt du kannst mit richtig guten Winterrotaugen jenseits der 40cm rechnen.Hoffe ich konnte Helfen

Gruß aus castrop


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Da kann ich Schleienjäger78 nur zustimmen, du musst die tiefen Stellen finden. Je nachdem wie dein Gewässer beschaffen ist solltest du deinen Montage wählen. Ich benutzte eine Winkelpicker mit leichten Futterkorb derzeit an meiner Talsperre.

Vorfach sehr klein wählen und dann Pinkie dran. Das Futter sollte wenn du auf Rotaugen willst einen Teil Hanf enthalten.


----------



## boot (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Aber er kann auch Meeresfische als Köder b...Heringe,Makrelen und und und.


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

ja dass ist richtig aber er hatte ja gefragt wie man derzeit die Biester fängt. Und da er ja auf Zander will würde ich ehr versuchen im Haustierbedarf nach Futterfischen aus der Kühlung zu schauen, dass sollte dann glaub ich ehr dass Kaliber sein mit dem Zander was anfangen können.


----------



## KingHenry (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Danke für die Tipps und mein Hausgewässer is die Mosel


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Ah ein Fliessgewässer, da bin ich nicht so der Experte für habe aber mal gelesen, dass sich die Fische nicht nur ins Tiefe sondern vor allem auch ins ruhige Wasser zurückziehen. Sprich du solltest dich nach Altarmen oder Hafenbecken umschauen.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

hats an der Mosel denn Buhnen wenn ja bilden sich in der Regel an den Buhnenköpfen vertiefunge durch das Kerwasser ich denke da könnte es ein versuch wert sein!!
Dort solltest du dann auch deine Köderfische anbieten die Zander werden nicht weit sein!!


----------



## KingHenry (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Die Mosel hat keine Buhnen


----------



## snofla (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

ich war am Donnerstag noch senken und hab meinen Vorrat ordendlich aufgestockt,halt mal Ausschau nach den Kleinfischschwärmen die treiben sich jetzt viel an Brücken und so herum.Dann ein wenig Futter auf die Senke und schon sollte es klappen.

meine hatten alle ne feine Grösse von 6-12cm und es war auch an einem Fließgewässer #h


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Dann solltest du den Tipp von CrazyFish beherzigen!
@snofla ist auch ne gute möglichkeit wenn mann die Schwärme findet


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Also ich suche mir im Winter die Altärme heraus, oder tiefe Stellen im Fluss. Am besten klappt es in den Altärmen, da brauch man auch nicht ganz so viel zeit mitbringen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich unter Wehren gute Erfolge, aber dieses Jahr ist der Wasserstand um einiges höher, sodass es dort um einiges schwieriger geworden ist. Ich fische meist mit einer Stippe von 6m und einer 0,5 bis 1,5g Pose. Als Vorfächer kommen 0,7 bis0,10 in Frage in der Hakengröße 18 bis 22. Als Köder dient Made/Pinkie, oder wenn sie ganz vorsichtig beißen, ein Pinkie. Als Futter irgendwas deftiges, ich benutze Schock Mega Rotauge und packe noch Roesthanf mit rein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Köderfischen im Winter*

Suche dir eine Strömungs-ruhige Stelle und füttere mittags mit ein paar Handvoll Futter, das sich gleich auflöst und eine schöne Duftwolke bringt ... du wirst sehen, wie schnell sich auch jetzt noch Köfis sammeln ...


----------

